# Help



## jrad (Jun 4, 2009)

I've nailed my choice down to the SP-01 but I'm torn as to which to get. The Phantom or the standard. Any thoughts? AND....can I get that cool olive drab color?? Does anyone know how the olive finish wears?


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got the phantom.. personally if I could do it all over again though I'd get the tactical, shadow, or standard sp01 (shadow optimally). 

I love how light the phantom is, but I really wish I could change the grips out for a standard rubber set.. which is my only real complaint about this gun. Unfortunately, the grips aren't interchangable with the polymere frames. Otherwise, it's a great choice if you are looking for a lighter handgun to haul around. Haven't been able to try out the standard version yet, but I know that the recoil isn't bad at all with the phantoms. Very comfortable and accurate to shoot. 

I'm sure either way you cut it, you are going to get a nice handgun with an sp-01.. but it all comes down to personal preference. What are you planning on using it for (home-defense, range, carry)? 
GL with the decision, keep us all updated. :smt023


----------



## jrad (Jun 4, 2009)

redpenguin01 said:


> I've got the phantom.. personally if I could do it all over again though I'd get the tactical, shadow, or standard sp01 (shadow optimally).
> 
> I love how light the phantom is, but I really wish I could change the grips out for a standard rubber set.. which is my only real complaint about this gun. Unfortunately, the grips aren't interchangable with the polymere frames. Otherwise, it's a great choice if you are looking for a lighter handgun to haul around. Haven't been able to try out the standard version yet, but I know that the recoil isn't bad at all with the phantoms. Very comfortable and accurate to shoot.
> 
> ...


Home defense is out. I'm in Canada and our gun laws are very strict. SO, it'll be range use. Doing tactical shoots may be on the table which is why I'm considering the phantom. Less weight, less fatigue in the arms and shoulders. BUT, having said that I don't think a small weight change is going to mean much. The rubber grips do appeal to me though. Tough call. What about the OD green? Can I get it in that finish? I can't seem to find that option on the CZ USA web site.


----------

